# Southwest Georgia Gold



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2016)

The chants along the Kinchafoonee finally got enough rain to take off. Got about a half gallon a few minutes ago.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice! Be sure to post some pictures when you cook them up.

Wish I knew enough to be able to do that, I've got some books but just don't know anybody with the first hand knowledge.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2016)

Good deal! We've been getting some good afternoon thunderstorms here, gonna look around some this weekend. Chanterelles are my favorite mushrooms.


----------



## GLS (Aug 3, 2016)

We've had spotty showers lately which aren't enough to get'em flushing.  Nothing like last summer or mid-June of this year.  Hope springs eternal, though.  That's a nice batch, Nic.  Gil


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice. Haven't had any of those. How do they compare to morels and do they grow down here in Fl.?


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 3, 2016)

We've had rains at least every other day here for weeks. I think I'll go looking just to see. I'll have to do a lot more research before I eat anything though


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2016)

A handful fried up in olive oil with a little garlic, then scattered in an omelet from eggs gathered this morning made a FINE breakfast.

Morels don`t grow around here, and I`ve never had them. Hard to believe they are as good as chants though. I love these things. Wish I had learned about them earlier in life.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 3, 2016)

Dang right ......looks good


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice. Haven't had any of those. How do they compare to morels and do they grow down here in Fl.?



I like them better than morels, and I love morels.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 3, 2016)

I know where a huge patch was last year, probably 10lbs of shrooms in one bottom.  I need to go back in there and get some.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2016)

Took this shot this afternoon. Waiting on them to get bigger.


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice. Haven't had any of those. How do they compare to morels and do they grow down here in Fl.?



Morels have a short growing season compared with chants.  Here in coastal Georgia I find them from the first downpour in June through September.  I've not seen morels here and I understand that they are above our fall line in Georgia.  There are numerous references to chants in Florida.  Ask Mr. Google.  Gil


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 4, 2016)

gotta love those south ga fungus!!! but there are only a few left who still know quality, like the one in this post who carries an "old timer folder" I have 2 of them. great knives.


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2016)

Nick, that omelet looks fabulous.  Not many better ways to cook them than with eggs.  If  you want something truly decadent, batter them up whole and deep fry.  Half cup of flour and a cold carbonated liquid-beer, soda water, etc.  You want the batter soupy, but not too thick nor runny.  Adjust as needed with flour or liquid.  Peanut oil at 375.  The batter will expand like tempura and will give you more than the daily minimum requirement of vitamin G(rease).  Gil


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2016)

GLS said:


> Morels have a short growing season compared with chants.  Here in coastal Georgia I find them from the first downpour in June through September.  I've not seen morels here and I understand that they are above our fall line in Georgia.  There are numerous references to chants in Florida.  Ask Mr. Google.  Gil



Cool. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2016)

bronco611 said:


> gotta love those south ga fungus!!! but there are only a few left who still know quality, like the one in this post who carries an "old timer folder" I have 2 of them. great knives.



Had my OT77 muskrat in my pocket every day since I was about 17, and I'm 48 now.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 4, 2016)

We got another good rain this evening.  Looks like I will be sliding the boat into the water tomorrow and going to my patch.


----------

